# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [Ηχεία] Θόρυβος απ τον Ενισχυτή στα ηχεία

## an0nymouS

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω ένα θέμα που προέκυψε με τα ηχεία μου τελευταίο καιρό.. τα έχω αρκετά χρόνια τα ηχεία και τώρα τελευταίο καιρό προέκυψε ένας θόρυβος που ακούγεται απ τα ηχεία.. τα ηχεία είναι μια χαρά δεν έχουν κανένα πρόβλημα ο ήχος αυτός που βγάζουν (ένα συνεχόμενο "μπιπ" να το πω) είναι απ τον ενισχυτή τους.. όταν τα συνδέω σε άλλον ενισχυτή μια χαρά όλα οπότε δεν φταίνε τα ηχεία. 

Όσον αφορά τον ενισχυτή γνωρίζει κάποιος απο πιο κύκλωμα/εξάρτημα (ολοκληρωμένο, πυκνωτής η κάτι άλλο) προκύπτει αυτό το πρόβλημα;; σκέφτομαι μήπως φταίει κάποιος πυκνωτής/πυκνωτές αλλά με το μάτι όπως τους βλέπω φαίνονται οκ ούτε σκασμένοι ούτε τίποτα.. αν υπάρχει κάποιος γνώστης του αντικειμένου να με βοηθήσει απο που προκύπτει αυτό το πρόβλημα.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## p270

ποιος ειναι ο ενισχυτης;

----------


## an0nymouS

> ποιος ειναι ο ενισχυτης;


http://www.microlab.cn/product_detai...mallclassid=72

----------


## an0nymouS

έτσι είναι απο μέσα

http://zvuk19.ru/images/img/upgrade/...3/P1100441.JPG
http://zvuk19.ru/images/img/upgrade/...3/P1100439.jpg

----------


## ppantazis

Φίλε Δημήτρη, θα βοηθούσε πολύ αν μας πληροφορούσες για τα εξής:
1) Ο θόρυβος ακούγεται μόνο από το ένα κανάλι ή και από τα δύο;
2) Αν ακούγεται και από τα δύο, είναι ίδιος στα δύο ή διαφέρει, και πως διαφέρει;
3) Όταν ανεβάζεις το Volume ή (και) τα πρίμα/μπάσσα, αλλάζει κάτι στο θόρυβο;
4) Αν βγάλεις τον ενισχυτή κατευθείαν από τη πρίζα, ο θόρυβος συνεχίζει για λίγο (όσο κρατάει η φόρτιση) ή εξαφανίζεται αμέσως με το βγάλσιμο της πρίζας;
5) Ο θόρυβος ακούγεται και από το βίσμα των ακουστικών;  Και τα 2 κανάλια;
Απάντησε σε αυτά και νομίζω θα βγάλουμε άκρη.

----------


## an0nymouS

> Φίλε Δημήτρη, θα βοηθούσε πολύ αν μας πληροφορούσες για τα εξής:
> 1) Ο θόρυβος ακούγεται μόνο από το ένα κανάλι ή και από τα δύο;
> 2) Αν ακούγεται και από τα δύο, είναι ίδιος στα δύο ή διαφέρει, και πως διαφέρει;
> 3) Όταν ανεβάζεις το Volume ή (και) τα πρίμα/μπάσσα, αλλάζει κάτι στο θόρυβο;
> 4) Αν βγάλεις τον ενισχυτή κατευθείαν από τη πρίζα, ο θόρυβος συνεχίζει για λίγο (όσο κρατάει η φόρτιση) ή εξαφανίζεται αμέσως με το βγάλσιμο της πρίζας;
> 5) Ο θόρυβος ακούγεται και από το βίσμα των ακουστικών;  Και τα 2 κανάλια;
> Απάντησε σε αυτά και νομίζω θα βγάλουμε άκρη.



Κατ αρχήν ευχαριστώ που απάντησες..

1,2) Λοιπόν ο θόρυβος είναι ίδιος και στα δύο κανάλια.. 
3) δεν αλλάζει απ την ένταση του ήχου.. είτε τα δυναμώσω είτε ρίξω την ένταση του ήχου είναι ίδιο.. ένα συνεχόμενο "μπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιπ" ακουγεται.. είτε αυξήσω μπάσα πρίμα είτε τα ελαττώσω επίσης δεν αλλάζει κάτι.. επίσης έχει ρύθμιση για να το balance πόσο θα ακούγεται απ το δεξί η απ το αριστερό κανάλι δηλαδή.. επίσης δεν αλλάζει κάτι..

4) τώρα απ την πρίζα αμέσως δεν έχω δοκιμάσει να το βγάλω.. πάντως έχει κουμπί το χειριστήριο του που το βάζει σε αδράνεια.. μόλις το πατήσω σταματάει αμέσως ο θόρυβος (στην ουσία είναι σαν να κλείνω τον ενισχυτή).
5) ακούγεται μόνο απ τα κανάλια που συνδέονται τα ηχεία.. όχι απ τα RCA (δηλαδή δεν προέρχεται απ τον υπολογιστή) εγώ στην αρχή νόμιζα φταίει η κάρτα ήχου αλλα τελικά όχι ..και να αποσυνδέσω τα RCA ο θόρυβος παραμένει..

----------


## ppantazis

Ωραία, όπως τα περιγράφεις δεν είναι πρόβλημα πυκνωτών, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.
1) Αρχικά κάνε το εξής πολύ απλό: γύρνα ανάποδα το φις στη πρίζα και δεν αν έχει αποτέλεσμα.
2) Με αποσυνδεμένο το ρεύμα, καθάρισε καλά την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή με οινόπνευμα και χαρτί κουζίνας, από τη μεριά των κολλήσεων (αν είναι διπλής όψης τότε και από τις 2 μεριές). Δες πάλι αν έχει αποτέλεσμα.
3) Έλεγξε τις κολλήσεις, μήπως έχει σπάσει κάποια (εξάρτημα ή καλώδιο) και πέρασέ την με το κολλητήρι.
Κάνε τα παραπάνω και δώσε feedback !!

----------


## an0nymouS

> Ωραία, όπως τα περιγράφεις δεν είναι πρόβλημα πυκνωτών, αυτό είναι σίγουρο.
> 1) Αρχικά κάνε το εξής πολύ απλό: γύρνα ανάποδα το φις στη πρίζα και δεν αν έχει αποτέλεσμα.
> 2) Με αποσυνδεμένο το ρεύμα, καθάρισε καλά την πλακέτα του ενισχυτή με οινόπνευμα και χαρτί κουζίνας, από τη μεριά των κολλήσεων (αν είναι διπλής όψης τότε και από τις 2 μεριές). Δες πάλι αν έχει αποτέλεσμα.
> 3) Έλεγξε τις κολλήσεις, μήπως έχει σπάσει κάποια (εξάρτημα ή καλώδιο) και πέρασέ την με το κολλητήρι.
> Κάνε τα παραπάνω και δώσε feedback !!



οκ φίλε.. θα τα τσεκάρω αυτά που ανέφερες.. 


αυτό με την πρίζα που λες στο ρεύμα την γύρισα απ την άλλη αλλά δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα.. θα δοκιμάσω να καθαρίσω την πλακέτα και να δω τις κολλήσεις.

----------


## mikemtb73

> οκ φίλε.. θα τα τσεκάρω αυτά που ανέφερες..






> Κάνε τα παραπάνω και δώσε feedback !!




Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## an0nymouS

λοιπόν βρήκα καιρό να ασχοληθώ.. πέρασα και τις δύο πλακέτες που έχει μέσα με το κολλητήρι.. φρέσκαρα όλες τις κολλήσεις που έχει και δεν είδα αποτέλεσμα.. αυτό που κατάλαβα είναι ότι ο θόρυβος αυτός προέρχεται απ τον μετασχηματιστή που έχει και βγαίνει στα ηχεία.. προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο φίλτρο που απομονώνει αυτόν τον θόρυβο και πλέον δεν δουλεύει;;

----------


## p270

τα φιλτρα που λες ειναι πυκνωτες ηλεκτρολυτικοι,δεν ξερω αν απο εκει ακους σφυριγμα 

βαλε καμια φωτο να το δουμε

----------


## an0nymouS

> τα φιλτρα που λες ειναι πυκνωτες ηλεκτρολυτικοι,δεν ξερω αν απο εκει ακους σφυριγμα 
> 
> βαλε καμια φωτο να το δουμε


στο 4ο ποστ έχω δύο φωτογραφίες πως είναι.. 

σκέφτηκα η αλήθεια είναι να αλλάξω όλες τους πυκνωτές.. τουλάχιστον στην μια πλακέτα όπου δεν είναι πολλοί.. έχει 4-5 μικρούς και 2 μεγάλους.. βέβαια οι πυκνωτές δείχνουν σε καλή κατάσταση δεν φαίνονται φουσκωμένοι.. 

παίζει να φταίνε και πάλι ε;; ..να κάνω τον κόπο να τους αλλάξω λες;

http://zvuk19.ru/images/img/upgrade/...3/P1100441.JPG

----------


## gep58

> στο 4ο ποστ έχω δύο φωτογραφίες πως είναι.. 
> 
> σκέφτηκα η αλήθεια είναι να αλλάξω όλες τους πυκνωτές.. τουλάχιστον στην μια πλακέτα όπου δεν είναι πολλοί.. έχει 4-5 μικρούς και 2 μεγάλους.. βέβαια οι πυκνωτές δείχνουν σε καλή κατάσταση δεν φαίνονται φουσκωμένοι.. 
> 
> παίζει να φταίνε και πάλι ε;; ..να κάνω τον κόπο να τους αλλάξω λες;
> 
> http://zvuk19.ru/images/img/upgrade/...3/P1100441.JPG


Επειδή το "μπιπ" έγινε "σφύριγμα" στην πορεία και το "σφύριγμα" μπορεί να γίνει κάτι άλλο υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις ένα ηχητικό στο youtube μήπως καταλάβει καλύτερα κάποιος:

----------


## an0nymouS

> Επειδή το "μπιπ" έγινε "σφύριγμα" στην πορεία και το "σφύριγμα" μπορεί να γίνει κάτι άλλο υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις ένα ηχητικό στο youtube μήπως καταλάβει καλύτερα κάποιος:


ο ήχος δεν άλλαξε.. παραμένει ο ίδιος.. οκ θα προσπαθήσω να το ηχογραφήσω και να το ανεβάσω.

----------


## an0nymouS

το ηχογράφησα.. έχει λίγο θόρυβο βέβαια αλλά νομίζω θα το καταλάβεις, σε κάποια φάση το κλείνω και το ανοίγω για να φανεί η διαφορά

https://drive.google.com/file/d/14lN...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## east electronics

Εγω θα ηθελα να μαθω  τι ακριβως εξυπηρετει να αλλαξει το  φις του 220  αναποδα  
επισης θα ηθελα να μαθω επισης που ακριβως  βοηθαει το να πλυνει την πλακετα με οινοπνευμα

----------

